# 2022 Old Farts V Whippersnappers - the details.



## Dando (Jun 1, 2021)

hi fellow golfers,

I have spoken to Forest Pines and have provisionally booked the following for 24 with the option to increase if needed;

1 night dinner, bed and breakfast and 2 rounds of golf.

Sunday 22nd May with tee times from 1pm on the Beeches/Forest loops

Monday 23rd May with tee times from 9am on the Forest/Pines loops

the cost is £155 per person for a single room 

Deposit will be £35.


----------



## gopher99 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi,
    Count me in, I am up for a return match. I will have 14 year old hybrids, a 16 year old putter and a 18 year old putter cover by then so will be catching up to crow rapidly. Single for me please.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 1, 2021)

Im in Buddy, Single or twin, whatever


----------



## Imurg (Jun 1, 2021)

Be rude not to seeing as my driver is going....Single
Might have a Fraggeresque handicap by then


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im in Buddy, Single or twin, whatever
		
Click to expand...

A twin so there’s a bed for your horse?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			A twin so there’s a bed for your horse?
		
Click to expand...

Donkey Surely 😂


----------



## chrisd (Jun 1, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Donkey Surely 😂
		
Click to expand...

Dappled pony!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes sir, count me in, hopefully get more than 1 pint an hour next year 🍻😂


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yes sir, count me in, hopefully get more than 1 pint an hour next year 🍻😂
		
Click to expand...

Order 2 at a time then


----------



## rosecott (Jun 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yes sir, count me in, hopefully get more than 1 pint an hour next year 🍻😂
		
Click to expand...

I was forced into ordering a bottle of wine after 1 pint as I could see the way the service was going.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I was forced into ordering a bottle of wine after 1 pint as I could see the way the service was going.
		
Click to expand...

It's the future 😛


----------



## chrisd (Jun 2, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I was forced into ordering a bottle of wine after 1 pint as I could see the way the service was going.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for the beer I ordered in the 2017 meet 😋


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'm still waiting for the beer I ordered in the 2017 meet 😋
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we should put our drinks order in now


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2021)

Damn. Clashes with my fishing trip to France.


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2021)

Dando - Singe
Imurg - single
Fragger - bandit
beezerk - single 
gopher 99 - single


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 2, 2021)

Dando - Singe
Imurg - single
Fragger - bandit
beezerk - single 
gopher 99 - single
Anotherdouble- single


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Dando - Singe
Imurg - single
Fragger - bandit
beezerk - single
gopher 99 - single
Anotherdouble- single 
Paperboy - Single


----------



## GG26 (Jun 2, 2021)

Dando - Singe
Imurg - single
Fragger - bandit
beezerk - single
gopher 99 - single
Anotherdouble- single 
Paperboy - Single 
GG26 - Single


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 5, 2021)

I loved the photos and reports from recent Forest Pines event. I think I should fit right in with such a bunch of nutcases.
I want that sombrero.
At my age and with my handicap it would represent a lifetime achievement award and I would wear it with pride. And I’m daft.
The Pharts clearly need some fresh blood in the team.
For the singles matchplay I might have to invoke my special rule 357.2b,
_“No shots given to anyone born 1971 or later.” _

Two major stumbling blocks,
1. The wearing of a red shirt – will have to be some sort of dark shade of pink or orange.
2. Choosing the right day to ask Mrs V for permission.

I’ll get back to you around Christmas time.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jun 5, 2021)

Dando - Singe
Imurg - single
Fragger - bandit
beezerk - single
gopher 99 - single
Anotherdouble- single
Paperboy - Single
GG26 - Single
Treeseeker - Single


----------



## Crow (Jun 5, 2021)

Dando - Singe
Imurg - single
Fragger - bandit
beezerk - single
gopher 99 - single
Anotherdouble- single
Paperboy - Single
GG26 - Single
Treeseeker - Single 
Crow - Single


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2021)

Dando - Single
beezerk - single
gopher 99 - single
Anotherdouble- single - Paid in full
Paperboy - Single
GG26 - Single
Treeseeker - Single
Crow - Single


----------



## slowhand (Jun 8, 2021)

Dando - Single
beezerk - single
gopher 99 - single
Anotherdouble- single - Paid in full
Paperboy - Single
GG26 - Single
Treeseeker - Single
Crow - Single
Slowhand - single


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 8, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Dando - Single
beezerk - single
gopher 99 - single
Anotherdouble- single - Paid in full
Paperboy - Single
GG26 - Single
Treeseeker - Single
Crow - Single
Slowhand - single
Whereditgo - single
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi all,  would be great to get involved again.  Put me down for a single room please


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

any more takers for this?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 31, 2021)

Do not lose heart. This event must go ahead.
The asking for and gaining permission is a tricky business.
I got permission for a day out to Kings Lynn this year. I have very recently obtained permission for another such day to Flempton in October.
An over-nighter is a bigger issue and timing of the request is key. I had thought about Christmas time, but it is her birthday in October.
As long as I don't make the same mistake as last year when I bought her a brand new bag with a matching belt.
Apparently this was not the present she wanted or was expecting and I was in the doghouse for weeks.
The old hoover is working much more efficiently now so I still don't understand what I did wrong.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 28, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I was forced into ordering a bottle of wine after 1 pint as I could see the way the service was going.
		
Click to expand...

That comment had got you captaincy of the old farts 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 28, 2021)

All speak to tricky Trev when am back.


----------



## gopher99 (Jan 6, 2022)

Sorry I am going to have to withdraw from this one, i am back in Brazil on these dates now.


----------



## slowhand (Feb 14, 2022)

I can no longer make this. Sorry


----------



## paddyc (Feb 15, 2022)

Stick me down for my debut in this James. Not played at FP and always  sounds like a good craic.I feel like a Whippersnapper but got a feeling I might be classed as an OF. Single room.


----------

